# How Was The AKU Test Today For Those Who Appeared?



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

English was great for me and maths was surprisingly good too. As an A Level student had issues in pure sciences area as it was majorly Fsc. syllabus based, with a mixture of both conceptual AND rote-learning based questions. Someoone on one of those blogs that talk about the AKU test said that the Science Reasoning portion is similar to ACT Science Reasnong, but it was not the case at all, at least in my experience today. Science Reasoniing, in all honesty, was more science and less reasoning. It was like someone had extra questions leftover from maths and pure sciences and decided to add them all to this section lol. The arrangements were great though. So English and Maths and Science "Reasoning" questions were good for me, and pure sciences questions were okayish.

What about you guys? How was your experience?


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

adenosine said:


> English was great for me and maths was surprisingly good too. As an A Level student had issues in pure sciences area as it was majorly Fsc. syllabus based, with a mixture of both conceptual AND rote-learning based questions. Someoone on one of those blogs that talk about the AKU test said that the Science Reasoning portion is similar to ACT Science Reasnong, but it was not the case at all, at least in my experience today. Science Reasoniing, in all honesty, was more science and less reasoning. It was like someone had extra questions leftover from maths and pure sciences and decided to add them all to this section lol. The arrangements were great though. So English and Maths and Science "Reasoning" questions were good for me, and pure sciences questions were okayish.
> 
> What about you guys? How was your experience?


 English was a piece of cake. Bio went decent. Chem good. Phy great. Math great. Science reasoning good too. As an fsc student i found the sciences section a bit easier


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes English was a piece of cake. That's great to know! I left an overall 15 q's out of the 60 for science just to be on the safe side XD. But yes maths and science reasoning were pretty nice, expecting 25+ in both, if my predictions are correct lol.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

Result will be announced in August


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Where did you find that out? lol


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

Emailed them. They said they'll be announced/uploaded in the start of August


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh ok nice.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

What about interview call? (if score is above cut off). Will they announce interview dates at start of August as well?


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

subhan-sadiq said:


> What about interview call? (if score is above cut off). Will they announce interview dates at start of August as well?


 yeah. You'll learn about the result on the online portal. If you cleared the test, then you'll recieve a letter containing the details of your interview


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

That's great. I am applying using sat 1 though  .
What SAT 2 scores did you all get?


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

subhan-sadiq said:


> That's great. I am applying using sat 1 though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2330. You?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

2400


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

subhan-sadiq said:


> 2400


 congrats


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Its the extra curricular that is kind of worrying me. Don't have many convincing ones  Aga khan have rejected people with 2400s but accepted others with lower scores but more EC s.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

subhan-sadiq said:


> Its the extra curricular that is kind of worrying me. Don't have many convincing ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do you play sports?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

mdaiem said:


> do you play sports?


Yep. Table tennis. Also started a little bit of keyboard and did volunteer works here and there. What about you?


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

subhan-sadiq said:


> mdaiem said:
> 
> 
> > do you play sports?
> ...


 Huge football guy. And blogging about music. You don't need to be a guy with a huge list of EC activites to get in. I know people with virtually no track record of any ECs but still got in. Just stand out in the interview


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Haha great scores all, I gor 2350, congrats to both of you. And yeah don't worry about the ECs not everyone including myself is big in ecs. I too have mainly been into music playing guitar writing poetry etc. so no debates/muns or anything like that, I think it boils down to your first and last impression in the interview as a whole, not just ec's. As I read somewhere else, show them that you utilized your time efficiently, and that can be in many aways apart from just ecs.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

ALL you mandem foreign or national students?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

adenosine said:


> Haha great scores all, I gor 2350, congrats to both of you. And yeah don't worry about the ECs not everyone including myself is big in ecs. I too have mainly been into music playing guitar writing poetry etc. so no debates/muns or anything like that, I think it boils down to your first and last impression in the interview as a whole, not just ec's. As I read somewhere else, show them that you utilized your time efficiently, and that can be in many aways apart from just ecs.


Really true. I think AKU looks for really passionate, fun people and not just bookworms. Interview will matter most in the end I guess. 

Btw, I thought maybe all of us who are gunning for AKU can make a WhatsApp group to discuss things about interview.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

subhan-sadiq said:


> adenosine said:
> 
> 
> > Haha great scores all, I gor 2350, congrats to both of you. And yeah don't worry about the ECs not everyone including myself is big in ecs. I too have mainly been into music playing guitar writing poetry etc. so no debates/muns or anything like that, I think it boils down to your first and last impression in the interview as a whole, not just ec's. As I read somewhere else, show them that you utilized your time efficiently, and that can be in many aways apart from just ecs.
> ...


 i agree


----------

